# 2015 AMA Specialty Rescue Raffle



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

Here we go !!! Once again I am coming to you all and requesting your help
with donations of items for the Rescue Raffle at the 2015 AMA Specialty.
This year is the 50th Anniversary show and we hope to make the Raffle 
special too. This group has always been so supportive and helpful, donating great items. I hope we can count on you all again this year. I know many of you will be going too, so you will have an opportunity to win many of these great items also.
All donors will have their names in the show catalog, saying you supported AMA Rescue.
Feel free to contact me privately and let me know if you will be sending something, so your name can be added.
[email protected]
Items are to be mailed to :
Lisa Caudell
5408 Burgundy Place
Fairfield, OH 45014

:aktion033::aktion033::aktion033:


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

hen do you need them? Not sure when I'm having surgery again, but I will donate a couple tags.I'll get pix later.


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Of course I would like to make a donation. Please give some examples as to what kind of donations would be good. This will be my first show.


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

Michelle, the show isnt until May, but it takes a lot of time and work to get this Raffle organized, so have to start now.
We would love to have some of your tags for the Raffle again.

We love to have a variety of items for our raffle. Gift cards would work, 
anything doggie related, bed, strollers, clothes, collectibles, harness's, quilts, paintings. We do ask that they not be used items .
This year is very exciting with so many going to the show. 
We rescued 152 dogs last year and placed 120 in homes. We still have a good number in our foster homes, with medical needs.
Hope this helps.


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

**bump**


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

Thanks Pam, I am bumping it up again too. 
We rescued 152 dogs last year Nation Wide , so this is a good cause to help us, by donating an item to the Rescue Raffle.
You will also have your name in the show catalog as a donor. 
Thanks, Edie


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

I will order something to be donated.....just have to get a little organized. Will get it done in the next week or so.


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

Thanks Pat, Adding your name to my list of donors to go in the show catalog.
You guys are going to have such a great time.
There are so many special events they are working on and I cant tell you about yet.LOL. Will let you all know, as soon as I hear.


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

I'll also be sending something, probably a gift card.


----------



## Chardy (Oct 30, 2008)

revakb2 said:


> I'll also be sending something, probably a gift card.


DITTO Put me on the list!!


----------



## cyndrae (Aug 30, 2009)

I have been working on a quilt wall hanging. I am putting a lot of details in it.
Here it is so far. I have a lot of work yet to go but will be done in time.


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

Cindy, That is looking great, fantastic job. Cant wait to see the finished
project. I will need pictures of course.


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

Carol, Please send me your last name for the show catalog. Thanks


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

That's beautiful Cindy!


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

cyndrae said:


> I have been working on a quilt wall hanging. I am putting a lot of details in it.
> Here it is so far. I have a lot of work yet to go but will be done in time.


Cindy, this is amazing!


----------



## rrwtrw (Dec 23, 2008)

plenty pets 20 said:


> Here we go !!! Once again I am coming to you all and requesting your help
> with donations of items for the Rescue Raffle at the 2015 AMA Specialty.
> 
> :aktion033::aktion033::aktion033:




Lisa - Lydia Tuggle and I will be contributing a Snoozer travel bag with a custom quilted insert made by Lydia. I will send you a private email with the details. Thank you,

Terre Williams


----------



## Cathy (Mar 19, 2006)

Edie, I'll be sending a gorgeous piece of Tocara jewellery for the Rescue Auction. Should I send this to Lisa?

Cathy


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

Hi Cathy, How very nice of you. Yes, send it to Lisa. She is taking all the raffle items to the Specialty and will be setting it up and running it. I cant 
go, so am very happy she is handling all this.
Will add your name to my list.
I hope you have success selling some of your beautiful jewelry


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

Bumping again! To everyone that is attending the National Specialty show, please consider a donation for the Rescue table!


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

Thanks Pam, You must have been reading my mind. was going to bump it up too.
Please let me know if you are donating an item, so your name can be on the list of donors in the show catalog. Thanks


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

plenty pets 20 said:


> Thanks Pam, You must have been reading my mind. was going to bump it up too.
> Please let me know if you are donating an item, so your name can be on the list of donors in the show catalog. Thanks


My donation will be going out this week Edie! And please check out the thread I started for the Health Table too! We want some good items for the Health Committee! It's really great when both groups are well represented!


----------

